# HKS Premium Tire Tote Cover Set - Limited Edition - Track Day



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Sumo Power have committed to an order of some very special HKS merchandise in the way of these limited run high quality wheel cover sets. As are all of HKS's premium range of merchandise they are not only extremely collectable they are very functional for both storing and carrying your wheels in transportation .


















HKS Tire Tote Set Limited Edition , Set of 4 Tire covers features the following - 


• Easy to attach to tires with hook and loop fasteners.

• Pocket to store lug nuts.

• Includes handle for easy lifting. Each one able to carry a tire up to (25kg).

• Set of 4 covers and 1 felt pads included.

• Protect your clothing and car interior from dirt and grime during transportation and storage

• Delay the deterioration of the tires due to UV rays.

• Ideal for storing track day tires and winter or summer tires when not in use.

• The protector tire cover is fit for size of 550 - 730mm outer diameter.

• Please refer to the formula on the website listing to check the sizing and fit based on common tire size charts.

• Example of tire size guide (total tire width/aspect ratio/inch: 295/30R19)

• "Total dimension" > "Total tire width (mm)" + "(Total tire width (mm) x aspect ratio (%)) x 2"

• It fits if the "total dimension" is less than 480mm. Example: 295+(295*0.3)*2=472mm


*To place your order visit our website:*



https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/HKS/HKS-Merchandise-/HKS-Tyre-Cover-Bag-Set-51007-AK379



Email : [email protected]

Rich


----------

